# problem! bremse am barkeless rahmen...



## dennisderballer (28. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ein problem.
Undzwar hab ich ein kompletten brakeless rahmen an den man nur diese "caliper" bremsen anbauen kann, die sind ja aber sch****. 
Meine frageist ob ich dort irgendwas machen kann um eine u-brake anzubauen ohne so eine adapterplatte, die hab ich schon und die ist nicht so der burner.
-vielleicht schweissen?
-oder hartlöten
-löcher für removeable brakemounts bohren?

hoffe ihr könnt mir schnellst möglich helfen.
mfg


----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2012)

Früher hat ein Typ, der mal Dragonfly gemacht hat, auch Sockel angeschweißt. Das sollte sicherlich jeder vernünftige Betrieb können, aber man muss drauf achten, dass die Dinger dann gerade sind. Wie es sich mit anschraubbaren Sockeln verhält, weiß ich nicht. 
Ansonsten ist die Caliper Variante eigentlich das Einzige, was man noch machen kann, aber dass das nicht so gut funktioniert weißt du ja inzwischen.

Edit: nochmal nachgeguckt, das sollte ansich jeder Rahmenbauer oder versierte Schweißer machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisderballer (28. Juni 2012)

nir welche brake mounts soll ich nehmen um die anschweißen oder löten zu lassen..??


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2012)

Feste Cantisockel sollte jeder Rahmenbauer da haben. Wie ist insgesamt mit den abschraubbaren aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Da braucht man auf jeden Fall mehr Fingerspitzengefühl. Ne Halterung für eine Stellschraube braucht man auch.
Der Mankind Typ macht jetzt Flair BMX in Hamburg, hatte aber zwischenzeitlich kein Schweißgerät mehr. Vielleicht kann man den per Mail oder Telefon erreichen und herausfinden, ob der das inzwischen wieder macht.


----------



## Daniel_D (1. Juli 2012)

Also der Typ in Hamburg, der das bei Dragonfly geschweißt hat, ist bei einem anderen Fahrradladen untergekommen. Er macht das auch immer noch privat. Ich habe leider den Fahrradladen vergessen, aber es gab vor zwei Jahren mal dieselbe Frage hier und da habe ich das bereits einmal erwähnt. --> Suchfunktion

Ansonsten erscheinen mir diese Flybikes EBS Sockel perfekt für alte dickwandige Rahmen zu sein. zwei Löcher Bohren. Buchse reinkleben. von der Seite gewinde reinschneiden und Madenschraube reinschrauben.


----------



## nicknamehater (11. Juli 2012)

Wichtig ist auch noch welche Bremse Du montieren willst , Canti und U-brake Sockel haben ein unterschiedliches Maß.


----------

